
Facebook Traffic Declines 10% in April  - rockstar9
http://mashable.com/2008/05/20/facebook-traffic-decline/
======
pierrefar
The year-on-year figure is up 56%, and myspace is also up y-o-y and down from
March. Could it be that as spring kicks in, people leave their computers more?
Or as end-of-year exams approach, students procrastinate less?

I wouldn't cry wolf just yet.

~~~
ivankirigin
Facebook should be growing internationally enough to cover that hit, shouldn't
it?

------
mattj
Sounds pretty bad. They should have seen a big bump as students go into finals
(at least in the past it seems like people I know are more active on facebook
when they have lots of work to do).

Just from my personal experience, I've noticed less and less of my friends
using facebook - people aren't listing parties/events on it anymore, groups
are annoying, and the apps are mostly useless spam.

~~~
andreyf
_I've noticed less and less of my friends using facebook - people aren't
listing parties/events on it anymore, groups are annoying_

Ditto, but that might be just because we're getting older. Maybe first-
years/high schoolers still love it as much as we did back then?

Hard to judge without concrete numbers, and only fb has those :-P

------
a-priori
You know what happens in April? Exams.

To me, all this means is that their prime audience (students) are actually
working. It'll be interesting to see what happens with their May numbers.

------
truebosko
Facebook is boring. I like FriendFeed, Twitter, for keeping in touch, sharing
new things, etc.

Only problem is, none of my friends use those (Well, except one), most of my
other friends aren't really "early adopter" crowd and essentially a ton of
apps and various things plague their Facebook profiles. To me, Facebook seems
like a waste of time apart from hooking up with a few older colleagues. Once I
hook up with them, I can find other methods to stay in touch (IM, Email, etc)

------
antirez
What's strange about it? Facebook, twitter, ...., don't solve any tangible
problem: they are generic social networks that are more subject to fashion
than intrinsic value, because people to communicate and get in touch need very
little: ability to send message, profiles with photos, and so on.

This is why I never understood the facebook buzz around tech people, for
example here in YC news: it does not care. I don't want to state that only
things like a search engine or a bug tracking system can care. Flickr cares a
lot, changed the way people put photos online, is a social community in some
way but driven by a common interest: it as a side effect it's a database of
images.

The same like delicious, social bookmarking cares: it is a place where you can
really find interesting resources, and it is useful for individuals. It is
also one of the best applications for tags that is a very important semantic
concept.

Instead generic social networks will came and go away one after the other,
like Pubs do: they are mostly about fashion.

------
tbeseda
School's out and it's warm. I'll get back online when I get bored of the pool.

~~~
anewaccountname
You're online now...

~~~
tbeseda
Touché. Though, I'm at work, and YC looks a lot better than Facebook on my
screen as co-workers look on.

------
kajecounterhack
You know what happens in may? Prom. That means tons of pictures. That means
tons of traffic.

------
pavlusha
Removing the clutter is definitely a step in the right direction, not sure if
its a big enough step...

------
Antiglobalism
Social networking is a commercial trend. Why? Technology replacing social life
in the real world is a bad idea.

